# How can I repair a hole in an Ortlieb?



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I knew it would happen. I went down this morning and put a 1 inch slice or hole in my left pannier. Does anyone have an option to repair it and keep it somewhat waterproof? 

My knee and elbow will repair themselves.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

cpcritter said:


> Well I knew it would happen. I went down this morning and put a 1 inch slice or hole in my left pannier. Does anyone have an option to repair it and keep it somewhat waterproof?
> 
> My knee and elbow will repair themselves.


I haven't managed to rip my panniers yet but I did get a rip in my rain jacket. I used a patch kit that was made for repairing tents and it has worked well. The one I used was basically just an adhesive backed plastic sheet that I placed over the rip. I placed one on the inside and another on the outside of the rip just to make sure.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Ortleib's web site sells various patch kits and also offer repair service
http://www.ortliebusa.com/cartgenie/prodInfo.asp?pid=132&cid=2


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

That's what you get for using fancy name-brand panniers. With my Nashbar specials, the answer is "duct tape." 

Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice. I thought that there had to be something out there. I just ordered the overpriced patch kit (actually, it was the overpriced shipping charges) to go along with not-so-overpriced premium Ortlieb panniers.

The Duct tape didn't work. I guess it only sticks to Nashbar and Performance products. He He He


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I would think any raft repair kit would do the deed.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

The Ortlieb repair kit works well on the flat parts of the bag. Just make sure it's clean and dry when you apply the patch. Also, round the patch edges to keep it from coming up. As PdxMark says, a raft repair kit would work. You might no be able to get matching colors though.

I have a pair of Backrollers with 5+ years of daily service that are starting to split where the side meets the bottom. To fix it I've been sewing it up with nylon sail thread ("B" weight). It has been holding up to the weight in the bags and I've gotten a tight enough seam that I've noticed no loss in waterproofness for the bag.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Thanks.*



Scott B said:


> Hope this helps!


Big Help. Thanks.


----------

